# Nostradamus Prediction of 2020 (near extinction of the human race?)



## chrisrlink (Sep 26, 2020)

ok if you don't know Nostradomus is a 16th century french prophet why is he significant? he predicted many disasters wars and rise to power of many events and people (9/11, rise of Nazi Germany in and adolf hitler in 1933 and WW2) so i thought did he predict trumps rise to power he infact did so i did a little research into the matter just today....., I wish I haven't  fact is it was predetermined his victory but also the events yet to come

*In chronological order of the verses, Nostradamus writes in Century I, Quatrain 57:*
_*The trumpet shakes with great discord.
An agreement broken: lifting the face to heaven:
the bloody mouth will swim with blood;
the face anointed with milk and honey lies on the ground. *_

The “trumpet” in the first verse is perhaps the most blatant indication among believers that Nostradamus is foreseeing the 2016 presidential election, with the renowned seer literally citing Donald Trump by name. That he “shakes with great discord” could be a reference to nearly any of the president-elect’s public appearances, whether in interviews, along the campaign trail, or during the debates, oftentimes pointing or waving his hands in the air and speaking in loud, bombastic and threatening tones. The second verse’s “agreement broken” could represent any number of shattered pacts throughout his often vitriolic road to the White House, from Trump’s breaking ranks within the Republican Party—many of whom publicly denouncing him as their candidate, or even the foreboding possibility of the future President Trump backtracking on any of his promises to “Make America Great Again.” “The face to heaven” could symbolize dismayed voters’ prayers for a safe future, or even the rampant religiously inspired violence that has been sweeping the globe in recent years, such as the resurrection of holy wars between extremists. The horrifying third verse “the bloody mouth will swim with blood” obviously foretells of some horrific calamity, perhaps any of the massacres currently raging across the Middle East, from the killing fields of Syria and Yemen to the still unfolding bloodbaths across Iraq and Afghanistan. “The face anointed with milk and honey lies on the ground,” could be a reference to the destruction of either Israel or America.

*Century II, Quatrain 46 states:*
_*After great trouble for humanity, a greater one is prepared
The Great Mover renews the ages:
Rain, blood, milk, famine, steel and plague,
Is the heavens fire seen, a long spark running.*_

These verses are pretty much self-explanatory, ominously foreshadowing a horrific fate of some kind and actually naming “blood,” “famine” and “plague”—all gruesome. “The Great Mover” could be a reference to Trump, in that the few details of his stated immigration policy, besides the wall, Muslim database and a ban on Muslims entering the United States also includes a promise to deport undocumented immigrants, who number more than 11 million. That would indeed be a very large move. The verse “Is the heavens fire seen, a long spark running” may be a reference to nuclear missiles, the “long spark running” its rocket’s tail.

*In Nostradamus’ Century III, Quatrain 81, he writes:*
_*The great shameless, audacious bawler,
He will be elected governor of the army:
The boldness of his contention,
The bridge broken, the city faint from fear. * _

The “great shameless, audacious bawler” could again be Trump, who is all of those adjectives. That “He will be elected governor of the army” in the second verse could obviously represent his election to the U.S. presidency, as the U.S. president becomes the nation’s commander-in-chief of all its Armed Services, including the U.S. Army—viewed as the most powerful in the world. The third verse’s “boldness of his contention” could again signify Trump, as his controversial declarations, attacks, and relentless Tweets are all examples. “The bridge broken, the city faint from fear” could be interpreted as the divisiveness permeating the U.S. citizenry in the wake of the election—the last half of that verse a possible reference to the aforementioned fear expressed by the thousands marching through the streets in protest of his winning bid for the White House, notably, New York City, where demonstrations have been consistent outside Trump Towers.

*Century VI, Quatrain 97 *
_*At forty-five degrees the sky will burn,
Fire to approach the great new city:
In an instant a great scattered flame will leap up,
When one will want to demand proof of the Normans. *_

This is perhaps one of the most horrifying verses yet. “At forty-five degrees” could be interpreted as a direct reference to Donald Trump, soon to be inaugurated the 45th president of the United States, and “the sky will burn, Fire to approach the great new city: In an instant a great scattered flame will leap up” perhaps missiles, an atomic explosion, or a nuclear holocaust, which would created massive fire and incineration and mushroom clouds. “When one will want to demand proof of the Normans” could possibly represent a so-called “false flag” event in which such an attack would be blamed on foreign powers, yet instigated or committed by others. All of these scenarios are bone-chilling to contemplate, to say the least.

*Related: Sonic Boom, Earthquake, Government Cover-Up, Meteor, Or Something More Sinister?*
Nostradamus’ Century VIII quatrains contain some of the most chilling verses possibly pertaining to the 2016 U.S. presidential election of all, seemingly describing both Hillary Clinton and the many debacles that plagued her campaign throughout the past year, including her WikiLeaks scandals, perception among voters, and perhaps even Benghazi.

Here they are in succession.

*Century VIII, Quatrain 15 foretells:*
_*The masculine woman will exert herself to the north
She will annoy nearly all of Europe and the rest of the world.
Two failures will put her in such an imbalance
That both life and death will strengthen Eastern Europe *_

With no disrespect, the “masculine woman” Nostradamus glimpses in the vision described in the first verse could be Hillary Clinton, as someone from the Middle Ages could arguably interpret her modern-day wardrobe and pantsuits extremely masculine in nature. Her critics haven’t been shy about describing her as cold, emotionless, or even robotic-like either, all traits perhaps more typically ascribed to men. “Exert herself to the north” could be Clinton’s long-running attempt for the White House, as Washington, D.C. is geographically northeast of her original home state of Arkansas. That she will “annoy nearly all of Europe and the rest of the world” could be a reference to her role as U.S. Secretary of State. The “two failures [that] will put her in such an imbalance” some may interpret to be her controversial use of a private server for state department emails (more on this soon) and perhaps even the controversy surrounding her handling of the 2012 Benghazi attack against the American diplomatic compounds in Benghazi, Libya, in which U.S. Ambassador J. Christopher Stevens was killed. It could also be a veiled reference to widely circulated allegations that Clinton abused her dual role as U.S. Secretary and head of international nonprofit Clinton Foundation to profit personally. All of these issues were used by Trump to criticize and delegitimize her candidacy, with “Lock Her Up” emerging as a popular chant at his rallies. The final verse citing “life and death” and “Eastern Europe” could represent the conflict in Ukraine, Russia—with Russian President Vladimir Putin and alleged Russian hackers both popular topics invoked by Trump and Clinton throughout the campaign—or perhaps, the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, an alliance that Trump mentioned more than once along the road to the White House.

*Related: 5 Paranormal Oddities Reported on Long Island*
*Century VIII, Quatrain 20 predicts:*
_*The false message about the rigged election
to run through the city stopping the broken pact;
voices bought, chapel stained with blood,
the empire contracted to another one. *_

“The false message about the rigged election” so ominously referenced by Nostradamus could obviously be interpreted as a direct reference to Trump’s blatantly false allegation that the 2016 U.S. presidential election was, in fact, “rigged.” (He’s not complaining anymore.) “To run through the city stopping the broken pact” could be a reference to his residence in New York City, and “voices bought, chapel stained with blood” and “the empire contracted to another one” could be an allusion to the theory circulating around present-day conspiracy circles that the Russian government, and Russian President Vladimir Putin specifically, has secretly and purposely been aiding Trump’s ascension, whether, as Clinton consistently alleged, by hacking her emails and supplying them to WikiLeaks, or by covertly funding the former reality TV personality, or even blackmailing him, to destabilize the United States and its global allies. In this scenario, the last verse could mean that the presidency is, in fact, contracted to Putin, or, another interpretation could be Clinton’s winning of the popular vote.

*Century VIII, Quatrain 23 foreshadows: *
_*Letters are found in the queen’s chests,
No signature and no name of the author.
The ruse will conceal the offers;
so that they do not know who the lover is. *_

The first verse here “Letters are found in the queen’s chests” can easily be interpreted to mean the hundreds of thousands of emails—aka, modern-day “letters”—from Hillary Clinton’s time as U.S. Secretary of State that were stored on a private server in her New York residence and published online by WikiLeaks. Its second verse “No signature and no name of the author” could possibly be a reference to the unknown source or sources who leaked them to the whistleblower site. Clinton insisted during the debates that they were stolen through cyberattacks orchestrated by Russian hackers, who were thus tampering with the presidential election in a covert effort to get Trump elected. To date, nobody is sure where they came from. “The ruse will conceal the offers; so that they do not know who the lover is” could represent the aforementioned scenario of a Russian scheme for Moscow to control the U.S. presidency, via Trump, and distract the public and authorities from investigating or realizing the true intention of the disclosures and ploy. It could also be a reference to the alleged scenario that Trump was being funded, supported, or blackmailed by Russia—“lover,” in either scenario, being Russia or Putin.

Whether or not any of the hypothetical scenarios and translations contained in this column are, in fact, true, remains unclear. Yet if so, Nostradamus predicted all of this more than 450 years ago, and foretold of much worse to come. That’s for another post.

For now, it’s all open to interpretation.
some things to note that would be relivant the verse
*The false message about the rigged election
might mean not of the 2016 election *but trying to convince of voter fraud in 2020
either way to me seem's we're doomed this year if it holds true nice knowing you guys

https://www.longislandpress.com/201...s-predict-donald-trump-presidency-apocalypse/ (other site exsist of other interpitations)


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)

Nah. 

Nostradamus wrote a whole ton of stuff ranging from very vague to completely nonsensical, and any similarity with real historical events is purely coincidental, or a huge stretch of interpretation. And you can stretch the interpretation to mean whatever you want. 

For example, the "masculine woman" who will "annoy nearly all of Europe and the rest of the world" is clearly Angela Merkel


----------



## Lacius (Sep 26, 2020)

There's nothing specifically verifiable or falsifiable here, so it's useless.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 26, 2020)

Lmfao..... Why does this sht always revolve around Trump? I can honestly say with a guarantee that Nostradamus had no clue who trump is/was/gonna be or whatever.....

I think this kinda poorly educated nonsense belongs in a conspiracy forum.... Not a fuckin video game forum. Sorry, just had to comment!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 26, 2020)

I have made some predictions that will come true in the next year... read them and be warned....

*The great city by the river will suffer great turmoil, 
Fire will rain down that does not burn, 
Its flames can not be extinguished by men and water, 
People will wail at the feet of the tower with the burnt stones.

The leader of the torn nation will lift his mask revealing a second face.
Torn will be the people, brothers and sisters against each other.
The horses that do not breathe will ride once more.
Their chariot riders carrying lances that can pierce mens flesh but not draw blood.

For the second time the red darkness will fall.
Many will struggle while others prosper.
Finally the child who emerged between the oak and the stone will take his rightful seat.
His crown shining across the sea, visible to all the bests of heaven and earth.*


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 26, 2020)

There's been religious and scientific sorts claiming the world is going to end for my entire life. I don't give these "sky is falling" types much thought after 100+ predictions have not come to pass.


----------



## notimp (Sep 27, 2020)

Mayan calendar predicted it first! #mayancalandarbelieber #flatearthforlife

edit: Personal history of Nostradamus also might have played into his predictions? 


> He studied at the University of Avignon, but was forced to leave after just over a year when the university closed due to an outbreak of the plague. He worked as an apothecary for several years before entering the University of Montpellier, hoping to earn a doctorate, but was almost immediately expelled after his work as an apothecary (a manual trade forbidden by university statutes) was discovered. He first married in 1531, but his wife and two children died in 1534 during another plague outbreak. He fought alongside doctors against the plague before remarrying to Anne Ponsarde, with whom he had six children. He wrote an almanac for 1550 and, as a result of its success, continued writing them for future years as he began working as an astrologer for various wealthy patrons.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostradamus


----------



## Milenko (Sep 27, 2020)

Astrologer. Enough said.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 28, 2020)

I'd hate to admit it if Nostradomus and a third world war wipes out 90% of humans i'll have the last laugh (as i get incinerated by a nuclear blast cause I'm smack dab in the middle of 5 military bases I'd probably be one of the places hit first


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Sep 28, 2020)

Extinction... for a virus that is 1% deadly?


----------

